#ubuntu-youth 2013-06-02
<nyuszika7h> UnderControl: you there?
#ubuntu-youth 2015-05-30
<Mikaela> today I learned http://www.ubuntuyouth.org/ :)
#ubuntu-youth 2018-06-01
<Remakey> exit
